# Samurai



## Eric Daniel (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been reading a book about the samurai and I have learned that martial arts such as aiki-ju-jutsu were all utilized by the samurai in combat. Here is a question I hope there is an answer to: IF the martial arts were all EFFECTIVE when the samurai used them why is it said that not all of them are effective today? I don't think that the idea of martial arts are NOT effective today because the military, and police forces use some martial art techniques and concepts and it is VERY EFFECTIVE!!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 12, 2005)

To really answer your question,it is not that its not effective most Arts are becoming water down to the commercial school and the sport aspect of Martial Arts. If today we trained the way they did back then it would benefit us and be effective as you say. Today most(not all want to recieve something for there money) back then they trained for honor respect and the ability to protect there way of life. Now most of us today (again not all) do it for the sport or just exorcise or some kind of self defense that if you really look at some schools it is a joke. I believe you get out of it what you put into it and that if you train hard it is very effective in today society.

Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2005)

150 years is along time for something to go mostly unused and retain it's usefulness.

 The Samurai are gone, the fields they fought on haven't been covered in blood in a long time.  The world has changed.

 Heavy Cavalry where once a force to be feared... now they aren't.  And even if we could go back to the technology and line up and face off before battle ways when they where, It would be a long time before the ability to effectively train and use them returned.

 Down in the States people have been recreating the civil war for years, Do you think they are as effective with those weapons and tactics as the real soldiers where?  Do you think they could train soldiers as well for that type of war?

 If something isn't used it goes stagnant.  It also was not a primary concern of a samurai, they had weapons to fight with, empty hand training would have been a secondary concern if that.  More of a "If you are really really foobared already and have lost all your weapons and can't retreat, well what the heck, give this a go" priority.

 That is never going to match the hand to hand skills of someone that only trained hand to hand and fought hand to hand.  But why shoud it?  They had swords and bows.

 The it worked on a ancient battlefield is faulty logic, cause for one it's been 150 years, nothing stays the same over that much time.  And If it did these where people that fought with weapons, not there hands.  We also have no idea why they trained empty hand at all...  It could have very likely been like much of todays military hand to hand, not as much for direct application on the field, but to train toughness, aggression and get the soldiers fighting without killing each other.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 12, 2005)

I think a combination of the above posts sums it up pretty well.

Andrew, I think that if the art was still practiced today as it was back then... in that training was the persons whole life... 7 days a week, all day... the same way, same intensity, same life-or death drive...even if it hasnt been used on the battlefield for 150 years the person who trained that way would likely be able to use the art as effectivly... should the need arise.  Maybe even moreso, because if you live in a time of peace, but train for war, you wont be killed in battle.

But I agree that it has gone the way of the dodo... in its effectivness vs how it was... it isnt used that way, and as such the "blade has grown rusty" so to speak. 'Course, That is why I believe an art has to remain "alive" and grow and adapt.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2005)

For a samurai, this was a backup if left unarmed against an armed and armoured opponent, or if in a clash while swordfighting. Many of the techniques look odd outside of that context! Look at the techniques and picture the other person in wooden armour, possibly reaching with his right hand for a sword at his left hip, and ask again if they make sense.


----------



## BushidoUK (Oct 13, 2005)

I also believe the change from a jitsu to a do martial art changes the emphasis from combat to something much more philosphical or a sport version
as most martial arts have evolved (or devolved depending on your POV)
e.g. Aiki-do from Aiki-jitsu
Ju-do from Ju-Jitsu
Ken-do from Ken-Jitsu
Karate-do from Karate-Jitsu etc etc


----------



## Yari (Oct 17, 2005)

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> I have been reading a book about the samurai and I have learned that martial arts such as aiki-ju-jutsu were all utilized by the samurai in combat. Here is a question I hope there is an answer to: IF the martial arts were all EFFECTIVE when the samurai used them why is it said that not all of them are effective today? I don't think that the idea of martial arts are NOT effective today because the military, and police forces use some martial art techniques and concepts and it is VERY EFFECTIVE!!



Because then and now are 2 different things. Even then the different arts were different things.

If there is one thing that is certain is that an art can't survive by itself, but it's the person that pratices it that brings the art to life. But the person himself is also the one that can make the same art ineffektiv(depending on the situationen).

/Yari


----------

